# [solved] Fehler bei emerge virtualbox-guest-additions

## cng

Hallo miteinander

Bei der Installation von emerge virtualbox-guest-additions erhalte ich bei den letzten 2 Packages nachfolgende Fehlermeldung:

```
emerge —info x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32

Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-addition-4.3.32

Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32 is not a valid package atom

Please check ebuild(5) for full details
```

Meine package.keywords sieht so aus:

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.3.32 -amd64 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32 -amd64 

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.3.32 -amd64 
```

In der make.conf habe ich das drin:

```
USE="X bindist mmx see sse2 truetype -gtk -gnome -qt4 -kde"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"
```

Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Anleitungen, wie man das installieren könnte, dass ich langsam den Überblick verloren habe. Ich habe auch versucht in der make.conf mit nvidia .. und vieles mehr. 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?

Merci und LG

Michael

----------

## firefly

du musst ein = vor den Namen setzten, wenn du die Versionsnummer angibst. Oder lass die Versionsnummer weg.

```
=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.3.32 -amd64

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32 -amd64

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.3.32 -amd64
```

Oder

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions -amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox -amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox -amd64
```

Und es sollte wohl eher ~amd64 statt -amd64 heißen

----------

## cng

Danke firefly

Ich habe die Version nun entfernt, wusste das mit dem = nicht, und natürlich das - durch ein ~ ersetzt, wobei auf einer MacBook-Tastatur wars nicht so einfach das Zeichen zu finden. Die Funktionstaste funktioniert ja noch nicht  :Smile: 

Nun erhalte ich nur noch folgende Meldung:

```
emerge —info x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32 is not a valid package atom 

Please check ebuild(5) for full details
```

Ich habe mir allfällige Fehler beim emergen mit 2> in ein File umleiten lassen. Dieses File ist aber leer. 

Was könnte noch falsch sein?

----------

## firefly

 *cng wrote:*   

> Danke firefly
> 
> Ich habe die Version nun entfernt, wusste das mit dem = nicht, und natürlich das - durch ein ~ ersetzt, wobei auf einer MacBook-Tastatur wars nicht so einfach das Zeichen zu finden. Die Funktionstaste funktioniert ja noch nicht 
> 
> Nun erhalte ich nur noch folgende Meldung:
> ...

 

Auch hier musst du eine = angeben, wenn du eine bestimmte versionsnummer eines paketes installieren möchtest... Aber wiso hast du die angabe der Version aus dem packate_keywords file entfernt?

Denn so wie es aktuell ist würde portage beim nächsten world update die aktuellste version von x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox installieren, die im portage tree vorhanden ist und die ist 5.x

----------

## cng

Ich ging nach dieser Anleitung http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest und bekam bei der Installation den Hinweis (Fehlermeldung) wegen der Versionisierung. Aus diesem Grund habe ich eine Versionsnummer hinzugefügt, was ich bei meinen früheren Installationen (nicht Virtualisiert) nie gemacht hatte. 

Auch wenn ich x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox direkt emerge und danach die virtual-guest-addition emerge, bekomme ich ebenfalls den gleichen Fehler.

Ich habe nun die Version  inkl = wieder hinzugefügt und auch hier, ohne Erfolg.

Müsste ich es anders angehen, da ich gentoo als Gast in deiner Virtualbox auf einem MacBook installiere?

In einigen Fällen wurde nvidia installiert und in make.conf angegeben.. Das probierte ich ebenfalls erfolglos..

Sorry, aber da hab ich echt nicht viel Ahnung davon..

Danke

----------

## cng

Inzwischen konnte ich das Problem lösen. 

Um die virtualbox-guest-additions emerged zu können, musste ich in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords folgendes hinzufügen:

```

=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.0.20

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.0.20-r1 

```

Merkwürdigerweise funktionierte es nur in dieser Konstellation, 1x ohne und 1x mit -r1

Um die Resolution noch hinzubiegen, musste ich in der /etc/default/grub folgendes hinzufügen

```
GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200x32

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep

```

danach noch ein

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

----------

